# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Was watching Neighbours today...

## Dynamo224

Was watching Neighbours today. Paul what a villain...Steph should kick him in the nuts and then some for that...am I the only one thinking it??

Pretty feisty after all, well I think she is and Paul kinda had/has it coming.

----------

